# my columbia arc bar bike



## thericebunnycake (Nov 2, 2014)

heres my prewar bike


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 2, 2014)

*Thericebunnycake ... very nice machine.  And I have a question ... see attachment .... thanks ....*


...... patric








================
================


----------



## bike (Nov 3, 2014)

*^^^^ I think that is*

where the Westfield "D" crankdrive hooks in- no "pin" to drive the crank


----------



## thericebunnycake (Nov 3, 2014)

ive open it up and see that its early
three-piece crank mechanism inside. at first i thought that it was a 1pc crank 
and a bit surprised of what i found. 
hope these pics helps

open for ur comments


----------



## bike (Nov 3, 2014)

*!!*

Senior Quesiongas will be as amazed as I am -thanks!


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Columbia used these for a few years.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 3, 2014)

*Thericebunnycake ... catfish ... bike --- I didn't see that commin' !!

Hooda thunk ..... ??*

Thank YOU, all ...............

....... patric




===================
===================


----------



## squeedals (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice bike! And the name "rice-bunny-cake" is a classic


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Patric,     You never know what you will learn on the CABE......

  Catfish



hoofhearted said:


> *Thericebunnycake ... catfish ... bike --- I didn't see that commin' !!
> 
> Hooda thunk ..... ??*
> 
> ...


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 3, 2014)

That's a Pope design...used on several models.  Under the bottom bracket shell there's a tiny slot for a key (screwdriver)


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 3, 2014)

thericebunnycake carefully check the outside of your chainring, see if the name "Pope" is hand engraved on it?


----------



## thericebunnycake (Nov 3, 2014)

*@squeedals*: many thanks sir! 

*@fordsnake*: yes thats right theres a slot under the bottom bracket frames for you to put the screwdriver and be able to remove the crank.,

on the chainring, yes there is


----------

